# Little Man...



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

How do you do it? I would have a foster failure for sure. What a doll!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He's tiny! (and just darling)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I couldn't let him go either  It'd break my heart! He's adorable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's double on the adorable !!!!!!! Do you have tons of applications wanting him?????


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I have him?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He's double on the adorable !!!!!!! Do you have tons of applications wanting him?????


There were 11 in his litter...we got 7 out of the 11, the others had homes before we took them, we got 5 boys 2 girls. NO apps on him. there are 3 apps for 1 boy and the 2 girls. We dont put them on our website, so not alot of ppl know we have them.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

He's adorable. It must be sooo much fun at your house.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lil Man*

That Lil Man is unbelievably cute, huggable, and I want him!

What a Doll Baby!!

Your other dog is gorgeous, too!!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG he is ADORABLE! I have fostered on several occasions when I am able and have cried each time they go to their forever homes~even though I know they are fabulous forever homes~can't help it! But, that is one I'd just have to adopt!!! I say again ADORABLE!!! :smooch::smooch: Love the pic of him by the tree with his tongue sticking out.:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he's a little cutie for sure, can't believe he doesn't have a home to go to ???


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

He is just too cute!! Does he like sleeping in his crate at night now?


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a doll!! I love the pic of him sticking his tongue out at the ball in the tree as if to say 'PHOOEY, I didn't really want to play with you right now." LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> He is just too cute!! Does he like sleeping in his crate at night now?


Nope.. he still screaming bloody murder when hes in it.....


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Why isn't he on Dirk's website? He is a doll and doesn't seem afraid of the "big" dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Why isn't he on Dirk's website? He is a doll and doesn't seem afraid of the "big" dog!


We dont usually put the puppies on the website, they take away from the older dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's pretty cute! And seems to have the right stuff with your crew - doesn't look to be too concerned about the big dawgs!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG he is so adorable!!! I am sure he will not have trouble finding a home. Love the pic with his tongue hanging out....soooo cute!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> There were 11 in his litter...we got 7 out of the 11, the others had homes before we took them, we got 5 boys 2 girls. NO apps on him. there are 3 apps for 1 boy and the 2 girls. We dont put them on our website, so not alot of ppl know we have them.


I would take this boy in a heartbeat, can I have him, he's so cute. Dang why is everyone so far away from me. Seriously what would it take to adopt him?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the Lil Man. Those pictures just make me smile with him sticking his tongue out at the gang. And it is nice that Cruiser is sharing a toy with him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Way too adorable 

Is he Maggie approved? Cruiser needs a bud


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Way too adorable
> 
> Is he Maggie approved? Cruiser needs a bud


NO Maggie approved!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the big-brother pick the best...good boy Cruiser! Denali is a cutie!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I like the big-brother pick the best...good boy Cruiser! Denali is a cutie!


Cruiser was only being nice so he could steal the toy away.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heidi36oh said:


> I would take this boy in a heartbeat, can I have him, he's so cute. Dang why is everyone so far away from me. Seriously what would it take to adopt him?


We have apps in already, not sure how many on the boys tho...the girls are taken. but there not ready to go yet.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We have apps in already, not sure how many on the boys tho...the girls are taken. but there not ready to go yet.....


 
...LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Cruiser was only being nice so he could steal the toy away.....


 
ROFL 
sounds familiar, lol


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, I missed this lil ball of fluff! Too cute, and so tiny, Mary


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Post him to me!


----------

